# Gold 200sx SE-R rims for sale



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey guys, i live in diamond bar, and am looking to sell 200sx se-r rims that were painted gold. i only will allow local pick up, but we can arrange a place to meet up if necessary. i am selling the rims with the tires(falkens, but are really worn out) for no less than 260. if you want to buy the rims, either pm me or call at 909-967-6909(please no late not calls, i am not opi), also my friend is looking to sell KONIG GT-R'S with kumho tires(90 percent tread left), they fit a b14 perfect, need hub rings, but are included, call me for price!!!


----------

